# Help



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

I found 6 pitbull puppies thrown out into the snow. Five were already frozen but 1 was still alive. She wasnt moving and didnt respond for a few days. I took care of her and she is now growing eating well and very active. My problem is since I took care of her I just cant get rid of her. I have 2 little girls and she seems to be very loving with them. Iknow absolutely nothing about pits other than my pup has some kind of separation anxiety. She is so scared we will leave her. I am capable of taking care of her I just dont know how. What kind of food should I be feeding her? What can I do about her anxiety? I took her to the Vet and this is a small town and that man didnt know anything about pits. He only warned me about having her around my girls. Any info I can get her would be a great help. Her name is Chela and I uploaded photos of her. Im pretty sure she full blooded pit cause the lady that threw them out has 2 pits male and female and she said she thought the famale was fixed but obviously wasnt and she couldnt get rid of them so she threw them out. I dont evenknow what kind she is. She was about 6 weeks old when I found her in January so shes about 4 months old now and shes not very big.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

There is lots of good advice on this site if you just do some searchs. For one thing I would get her enrolled in obedience class. This would help you in training her and also socializing her. She doesn't need to be socialized around dogs as APBT are known to be dog aggressive at some point in their lives but she does need to be exposed to people of all ages. 

What you feed depends on what you can afford adn what is available in your area? 

SA can be treated. I purchased a Thrunder Shirt for my girl this worked wonders on her. I posted a link on here before I will find it for you. I used for about three months and I have not had to use lately.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

First off....thank you for trying to do the right thing with the pups. Sad that only one lived. 2nd yes, you do need to supervise your pup and kids. You need to show the dog the do's and don'ts of your house. Kids need to be taught how to treat the dog as well. A good way of doing that and also establishing the pack rank in your house is to incorporate your kids, under supervision, in the dogs training. Letting them give the dog a command like sit and then letting them reward with praise or treat for a job well done. Just like you want to train your pup that biting is unacceptable, you have to teach your kids that pulling ears and tails is unacceptable as well.
Pit Bulls are dog aggressive, they are not "suppose" to be human aggressive. So do not get all wound up if your dog gets older and does not like other dogs. It is a trait in them. Best thing to do is take it to a puppy class or socialize it with other dogs that you know get along with other animals. Just remember that as your pup gets older it might not be able to be socialized with other dogs due to the DA trait.
Do you have a crate? Crate training is great, it helps in their housebreaking and stops a young pup from chewing everything up in your house while you are gone.
As far as anxiety wise, just make sure that when you are away to put her in the crate with chew toys and maybe a bone and something with your scent on it to lay on. 
She has been through a terrible ordeal and will probably need time. She feels safe with you.
I feed my dog a meat based dry dog food that I get from a feed and seed store. Your pup really needs something formulated for growing puppies. I also give my dog a daily vitamin, but that is not a must, just my choice.
Play with your pup, take it for a least one daily walk, and give it lots of chew toys. The thing is you just have to be consistant in your training and the rules you want your pup to follow. Don't let it do something one time and then get on to it for doing the same thing the next time. Dogs need a good stern but fair pack leader.
You have kept her since she was 6 weeks old so you are doing something right, esp. after living through being shucked out in the freezing cold.
I commend you for that!
Good luck with your pup and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

These dogs are AWESOME with kids of course solization and proper training comes with that but all in all they are great with kids! You can start off with Puppy food.  Have any pics? You should turn in that lady since she admitted to throwing the puppies out like trash!


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

I turned her in and she is going to court for it now. I posted 3 pics of her. I am glad I found this site. I havent had much trouble house taining her she is trained to use puppy pads but she is now starting to go to the door when she want to go out. I have had a problem with her chewing up kids shoes and cords to the telephone. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

This is my baby Chela


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

There is a spray called "bitter apple" and that helps with chewers.. also I always did this to help housetrain get a bell (lots of them on the string) and put treats on it when they go up ot it and ring the bell say GOOD GIRL go outside let her out and give her the treat.. It works fantastic and doesnt take no time at all.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

OMG SHE IS SO CUTE! 

Lol we must have posted at the same time because I didnt see the pic lol


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

She's so darn cute


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Thank you so much for taking that pup in. Pit Bulls are actually wonderful family pets if raised correctly. Training is the key to a good dog even a good family dog. As soon as she is old enough, I'd make sure you get her into obedience classes and even start now on short training exercises.



MY MIKADO said:


> SA can be treated. I purchased a Thrunder Shirt for my girl this worked wonders on her. I posted a link on here before I will find it for you. I used for about three months and I have not had to use lately.


I'm sorry, I have to disagree with you there. Sound anxiety can be trained out not treated, but it's a longer process and the Thrunder Shirt you said is only really good for use on sound anxiety or storm anxiety. Anxiety is a fear. Fears can not be treated, they can only be trained out. No vest can treat separation anxiety. Even vets can't "treat" SA. They can give you meds to help with the desensitizing process, but it can not be treated like you are suggesting.

Separation Anxiety is not something that can treated only managed. With this puppy being so young, this is "normal" Separation Anxiety that most puppies have at first. You have to realize that this puppy has been with it's siblings and mom all of it's life and it doesn't understand why it's all of a suddenly all alone in this new place. Read up on raising a puppy that is a good place to start. I'd start now on "Nothing in Life is Free" since it's never too early to start that training. Nothing in Life is Free And just give her some time to get use to her surroundings. Don't coddle her too much. Giving her her own space and letting her be on her own a bit now will make her a more confident dog in the future. She's a puppy now, but in just 1/2 of a year she'll grow up into a powerful dog. Start on the right track now and you'll have the best dog you could ask for.

Good luck and thank you again!


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

Anybody know what kind of pit she is?


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

There are no different "kinds" of Pit Bull. She's just a Pet Bull unless she had papers to prove otherwise.

If your asking if she is a "Red Nose" or a "blue pit bull" those are just colors that pit bull come in, not different types of Pit Bulls. Bad breeders try to sell you these "rare" dogs but they are just false advertising.


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

She only gets this way when I leave her? I have good kids and they are very good to her but she doesnt act that way when they leave just when me and my husband leave. She cries alot and by the time I get home she is so wound up he heart feels like it will pound out of her chest. I know I shouldnt have but while she was sick I took her everywhere I went. Now I try to leave he at home some but it scares her. I dont mind taking her with cause I can take her but then she has to sit in the car and summer time is comin and it will be too hot for her.


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

I wonder why she isnt very big. The lady that lives next to me has a pit and he is only 4 months old same as my Chela and he is almost twice her size. She does play well with him right now. She already protective though. She doesnt bite but she does growl and bark. should this worry me?


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Start crate training her , get her use to it with treats, warm blankets or a bed to snuggle in and some toys to entertain herself, you can try a big teddy bear in there with her or a shirt you have slept in that will have your scent. I use to put my tshirts on a teddy bear for Duece when he was only weeks old and he would snuggle under it to sleep. Its going to take time but eventually she will find the crate a cozy safe place to be when mom and dad aren't around.


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the help. Everybody around here says I will have to get rid of her because I have kids. Just look at her. I cant get rid of my baby.


----------



## MWard86 (Feb 14, 2010)

You don't have to get rid of her at all. I haven't posted much on the forums but these people here give some great advice. Keep reading the forums, not just this topic you started but theres so much good information here.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

People fear what they don't know. There is no reason to get rid of her just because of her breed. People fear what they see on the media and never want to learn the truth. That puppy is not something to fear. But you need to make sure you are willing to learn all you can about the Pit Bull breed and be prepared for what comes.


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

Thats what Im doing. I have been reading on and off all day lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

11 years worth of pits here and no issues with kids. Any child can be injured by an animal if they are improperly supervised or not properly socialized with eachother. Your dog must know its place and your children must know how to respect a dog.

Holly's Kids and Dogs Photo Album - MySpace Photos


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I have two kids and there still alive  There awesome with kids.. she is SO cute like a lil oompa loompa lol put a green shirt on her. Any dog can be bad with kids it all depends on the trainer/owner


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

The lady that threw the puppies out into the snow went to court yesterday. I cant believe she is actually going to serve time in jail. It wasnt much just 90 days and she also has to pay a fine. I turned her in when I found the pups and I had also taken pics of the dead ones. I went to court and when it was my turn they showed those pics to the judge along with pics of my Chela. The judge was female and owns 3 pits herself lol. We also found out yesterday that she has another litter of pups. I was able to go talk to the womans daughter and she gave me the pups. I told her if she couldnt take care of them she would get into trouble too. They have also taken the male to have him put to sleep because they found out they were using him for dog fights. I saw him and they couldnt even get close to him. He looked and acted so mean. I couldnt do anything about that but I did get the puppies. I cant take care of these puppies and they dont have papers but I kow I have to be really careful who these puppies go home with. My dad is taking 1 and I know he can take care of him. Im worried about who takes them because not only am i afraid of how they will be treated but whether they can afford to take care of them. My sister and my best friend will be taking 1 but that leaves 2 more. Any suggestions on what to ask and look for when I find thes babies a new home?


----------



## Fatadam9 (Jan 18, 2010)

wow.. just read threw the thread.. so happy she is doing jail time!!! and I cant believe she had another litter. This is why our dogs get such bad reps! Just like everyone has said on this thread... read threw as much as you can on this site! It is the best/most informative pitbull site I have ever seen. Good luck with Chela, and keep on posting pics, and keep updating her progress!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

How old is the newest litter? You may be able to talk to Redog (our admin) and see if he'll allow you to adopt them out on this website when they're ready. He can also give you great pointers on how to fish out the good owners around here


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

IF you need ANY help please let me know I can help with donation or something or send you a few bags of food, anything you need lemme know 

O and we demand pics   

how old are they?


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

+1 on all the good info. 

My pup was my first puppy for me(always had adult dogs).

It will take a while for her to get used to being left alone, Sasha still barks when I leave but stops after a bit. Definitely crate train, at 5.5 months yesterday was the first time I saw Sasha sleeping in her crate with the door open, it took her that long to realize it was an ok place to be chill.

If you post some pics of her now we can see how big she looks, my pup has grown a lot between 4-5.5 months.

Congrats on the new pup, socialization is a must, also teaching your kids what is proper and what is not(no hurting the dog).


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Depending on where you are look for Pit Bull rescues. I'm sure they will take the new litter when you tell them the story.

Good rescues will screen all candidates and make sure dogs go out to good homes.


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry guys I was out checking out a new home for the last 2 puppies. My dad has a friend that had 2 pits 1 died a couple of years ago he was really old and the other wasnt old but the guy took him on vacation with him to his daugters house and someone gave him poison and he just died recently. The man called me this morning and invited me and the pups out to his house. He has a big house and lot of fenced in property. He already has everything he needs for the puppies. I really felt good about leaving them there. He has pics of his dogs hanging on the wall like they were his kids. He says I can come out and bring Chela so she can play with the pups. That made me feel alot better cause now I know where they all are and can check on them any ime I want. The lady who is in jail will serve 90 days and the male pit has been put down and the female is with a guy she is familiar with that lives on a farm. Im told this isnt the first time she has been in trouble for this kind of stuff.


----------



## bluestark (Oct 11, 2009)

May not be the first, but I hope this will be her last!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm really proud of you! For one taking in those pups and your girl and not letting be left in the wrong hands. Also for turning that woman in. Good on yah! Also your pup looks alot younger than four months in all those pictures but if those are from when you first got her she looks great and some are jsut smaller then others you can have pits as small as 30lbs and as big 120lbs just depends on the blood lines and parents. But stick around and read up on the site there is aTON of great info and experianced ppl here. Also I have not found a better dog for children then a pit. My sister has three kids and my best friend has a young son and my dogs are amazing with them and in my sisters case my dogs are better behaved with her children then her golden retriever and border collie and the chihauahuas lol surprise surprise lol


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Kudos to you !! Thank you for sticking up for those babies. 
Was Chela frozen when she was out in the cold with her siblings?
I ask cause we have a cat at work that was tied up with string 
and thrown in a freezer. She almost froze to death had frost bite,
pieces of her ear fell off, her tail fell off, but she is extra tiny and
the doctors believe its because her growth was stunted by the 
freezing. So I'm wondering if that could be why she's so small.
Chela is adorable ...
I have had these dogs for 22 yrs and my children are still alive lol.
My children are 22,18,15 years old and love the breed. They have
slept with them, played with them, helped train and feed them.
Its all on how you raise both children and dogs together.
You have to teach them both to respect each other. 
Set rules for them both. Obedience training is a must.
Good luck ...


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

Both of those pics are from when she was smaller. I will take another pic tonight and put it on here so u can see how big she is now. She looks small to me but then again I havent ever owned a pit either. Yes she was frozen when I found her and very sick. Her body was already stiff but i wrapped her up and got her warmed up. That may be why shes so small. I fell asleep on the couch today and she was asleep with me but she got up while I was napping an boy did I have a mess today. So far today she has chewed up a pair of my shoes 2 pairs of flip flops 2 mini blinds and my cell phone. Wow I have a lot of work to do with this one lol. I have been reading on here and got alot of info but I still dont really know where to start. She has chew toys but prefers shoes. What to do what to do?


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

More pics. I just took these


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

GOODNESS! Cuteness OVERLOAD! What a sweet girl! Awwwwwwwwww!!!! What a lucky girl for ending up in your hands. Give her many many kisses for us. Lucky little girl!


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

DOES SHE LOOK SMALL TO U FOR 4 MONTHS?


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm not a good person to ask about that since I've really never had a puppy. All of my dogs I've gotten over the age of 1. Yes she looks tiny but Pit Bulls are suppose to be a a smaller breed of dog. Between 30 and 50lbs so she could just be on the smaller side. Food, or lack there of, can cause her to be tinier and so can her being so cold when you found her. 

I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Good job saving the little pup. She is too cute, she looks like my boy Dosia when he was a tiny pup.  Don't listen to what people tell you most people saying bad thing have no knowledge of the bred at all. They have been know to be great with children and where once called the nanny dog. Medial has made they look horrible by classifying all kinds of dogs as "pit bulls" making bite stats way higher that they rightfully should. Stick around and you will find good smart people with knowledge to share.

here's a pic of Dosia when he was a tiny baby










here's a pic of him watching cartoons with my 2year old


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Nope she doesn't look small at all lol Kratos is 4 months and about the same size lol. And with chewing redirect her and keep things up when you can and get either bitter apple spray or bitter Yuck or rosemarie and add water, put it on the items you dont want her to chew. Just make sure you let her taste the spray or rosemarie and water so she knows its not good to chew. It has helped with all the pups I've had and smelly chew toys are great they work well and raw bones are awesome for dogs makes them want to chew on those things.


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

OMG THAT DOG LOOKS ALOT LIKE MY CHELA LOL HOW CUTE!!! I WASNT TOO UPSET ABOUT HER CHEWING THE STUFF UP LOL. i KNOW ITS MY FAULT. i SHOULD HAVE BEEN MORE CAREFUL. IM GOING MONDAY TO GET HER CRATE. HOPE THAT WORKS WITH HER. I WILL HAVE TO BE EXTRA CAREFUL BECAUSE OF WHAT HAPPENED TO HER SHE HAS SA REAL BAD. SHE DOESNT LIKE FOR US TO GO FROM ROOM TO ROOM. IF I GO TO THE BATHROOM SHE CRIES. FOR RIGHT NOW WHEN I TAKE SHOWERS SHE SITS IN THE BATHROOM NEXT TO THE TUB. I HAVE GRADUALLY BEEN PUTTING HER OUT A LITTLE MORE AND SHE DOESNT CRY AS MUCH BIT SHE STILL CRIES.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dosia was a big cry baby too lol he always cried at they bathroom door. She's still very young and once you get her in a daily routine I'm sure she will straighten out. Good luck with your new baby, I'm sure you'll have tons of fun with her.


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

I dont mean to ask so many questions on here but like I said I want to do everything right with Chela to keep her and my family safe. I have seen on here that pits are not good guard dogs. I have also read about the crate training and will be starting that on monday. I saw a few things about nipping and biting. Chela gets real excited to see my kids my husband and my brother in law. She also gets real excited when she goes to my mom and dads and she sees my other family. She has never nipped or bit anyone other than my husband when they are playing. She seems smart and knows when shes done something wrong. She still plays very well with the neighbors dog which is also a pit. She doest bite if we take her food or even her bone. She seems to be a very good dog. My question is when someone comes to the door she gets this look and she looks almost evil and she will scare the crap out of people coming in the door. She doesnt jump on them or try to play with them. She graowls and barks and then sits and watches them for a long time until she decides they are ok and walks away. I thought maybe it was just strangers but she does it to people that come to the house often. Should I be worried about this and should I correct her? After she decides they are ok she will let them pet her and play with her but no until she is ready and if they leave and come back the next day she does it all over again. She doesnt do it to me or any of my family only friends that come over. My husband doesnt want me to correct this and says he wants her to be that way but Im not so sure so I toldhim I would ask on here.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

She looks about right for 4 months. Here is Sasha at about 4 months.


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

See Sasha looks way bigger than Chela lol. I dont know maybe Im just worried for nothing. I dont care if she gets very big or not I was just thinking maybe because she almost froze to death that had something to do with being so small. The Vet here is no help to me at all. I actually got upset with him and told him he needed to come to this site and read up on this breed lol.


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

I checked up on all the pups this morning. They are all doing fine. They have all been taken to the Vet and all of them said the same thing I did. The Vet here is useless to us. They all got the same warning from the Vet that I did about having pits around kids. My friend suggests we take them about an 30 minutes frm here to another Vet. Chela is doing great. Im still not sure what to do about the question I asked above but other than that shes doing good. She went to the door this morning and whined until someone took her out. Thats the first time she has ever done that so we are making progress. Thanks again everybody for all the info.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm sorry, I have to disagree with you there. Sound anxiety can be trained out not treated, but it's a longer process and the Thrunder Shirt you said is only really good for use on sound anxiety or storm anxiety. Anxiety is a fear. Fears can not be treated, they can only be trained out. No vest can treat separation anxiety. Even vets can't "treat" SA. They can give you meds to help with the desensitizing process, but it can not be treated like you are suggesting.

Separation Anxiety is not something that can treated only managed. With this puppy being so young, this is "normal" Separation Anxiety that most puppies have at first. You have to realize that this puppy has been with it's siblings and mom all of it's life and it doesn't understand why it's all of a suddenly all alone in this new place. Read up on raising a puppy that is a good place to start. I'd start now on "Nothing in Life is Free" since it's never too early to start that training. Nothing in Life is Free And just give her some time to get use to her surroundings. Don't coddle her too much. Giving her her own space and letting her be on her own a bit now will make her a more confident dog in the future. She's a puppy now, but in just 1/2 of a year she'll grow up into a powerful dog. Start on the right track now and you'll have the best dog you could ask for.

I guess we will have to agree to disagree. The thunder shirt has worked well for Vendetta Seperation Anxiety. I used it all the time and now that she is older she is really good when being alone. I contribute this to her feeling calm while wearing the coat.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

She is so darn cute. I would say she loks fine for four months. She will most likely be a smaller dog when she grows up. That is about the size of Vendetta at four month. My girl is now 16mos and weighs about 46#.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Glitter_Nights said:


> More pics. I just took these


She is very cute! Kudos for rescuing her and not wanting to get rid of her because she is a pit and your moron of a vet gave you improper advice.

I am wondering what she is chewing on in this pic though. You need to be careful about giving cooked bones, rawhide and other similar type treats to pits. They are strong chewers and can't be given the same types of things to chew on as other dogs, as they can chew them too fast and choke.

Keep reading here and keep learning as much as you can!


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

That is a bone she was chewing on. She found it outside and brought it in and wouldnt let go of it for my little girl to get it out of her mouth. when she jumped on the couch I snapped the pic and took it away. My girl was good and didnt growl or try to bite me. So I gave her a dog cookie instead. She is doing well with and without the dog treats too. She knows what no is now and what sit is. I still cant get her to come to me when I tell her to but we are working on it. I was wondering about clipping her nails. Should I? They are very sharp and get hung in the carpet and she scratches me and thi kids alot.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Glitter_Nights said:


> That is a bone she was chewing on. She found it outside and brought it in and wouldnt let go of it for my little girl to get it out of her mouth. when she jumped on the couch I snapped the pic and took it away. My girl was good and didnt growl or try to bite me. So I gave her a dog cookie instead. She is doing well with and without the dog treats too. She knows what no is now and what sit is. I still cant get her to come to me when I tell her to but we are working on it.* I was wondering about clipping her nails. Should I? *They are very sharp and get hung in the carpet and she scratches me and thi kids alot.


YES! This is something you should start as soon as possible to get the dog used to it. Try not to cut them too short though, as you might cut the quick and it can and will bleed, a lot.

If she has any claws that are clear-ish you should be able to see the quick through the nail and you can sort of use that length as a reference for any opaque nails she has where you cannot see the quick.


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks I was afraid she was gonna rip 1 out on the carpet.


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok so Chela is now 5 and a half months old and she is finally completely potty trained. I am having so many problems with her I am at the end of my rope. She still gets excited and tries to nip people. She is getting very agressive with other people. She plays with kids good but she tries to eat my male pit up. She doesnt get agressive for no reason its always in a situation that she thinks she is protecting one of us the problem is i cant make her stop. I have worked everyday with her teaching her just basic commands but she does not get it. I cant even get her to sit. I have never had this problem with any other dog but I have never owned a pit. Please help she is my baby and I dont want to get rid of her.


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

Heres my baby and she is not happy


----------

